# what is mazuri?



## diggertort (Aug 8, 2008)

what is mazuri?is it like monkey chow?where do you purchase it?


----------



## Crazy1 (Aug 8, 2008)

Mazuri is a commercial Diet made for tortoises or water turtles or Fox. Just depends on what animal you have and what chow you choose. Mazuri is made by (PMI) Purina Mills INC. 
here is the site so you can research the information for your tort. https://www.mazuri.com/indexMazuri.asp


----------



## diggertort (Aug 8, 2008)

THANK YOU


----------

